# Dzelži / Hardware >  Klab un pikst cietais disks

## janys

Dazreiz ta notiek ja ieeju kada mape kura ir daudz failu un uszkaras dators ko tagad iesaakt. Varbut varat ieteikt kadu programinju kas veic hdd testu.

----------


## AndrisZ

Vispirms steidzami pārkopē svarīgo informāciju uz citu disku!

----------


## Jon

Tas tiešām var norādīt uz drīzu diska galu; sāc lūkoties uz jauna diska pusi. Ja tev ir šāda pieredze, padalies ar informāciju (brand name, kapacitāte, ekspluatācijas ilgums un režīms etc.). Man, piemēram, ir bijušas problēmas ar Samsung HDD, kas ražoti 2002. - 2005. Bet gadījās arī, ka neatgriezeniski nosprāga tik nopietna ražotāja kā Seagate produkts, kas nodzīvoja pusgadu ideālos apstākļos...

----------


## osscar

patestē ar HD Tune

----------


## janys

> patestē ar HD Tune


 veicu kludu testu ''damaged blocks - 0,1 procents'' cietais disks ir samsung 40 GB disks man liekas ka 2002 gada vispar tas ir daudz 0,1 %

----------


## macbeton

Tie Samsungi mirst. Tā ir un tā tam jābūt. Beidz lietot to sūdu, nopērc jaunu disku, uzinstalē Windows, protams ka to tu neproti, paprasi kādam lai teu izinstalē, tad pārkopē datus uz jauno disku un veco izmet ārā.

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> patestē ar HD Tune
> 
> 
>  veicu kludu testu ''damaged blocks - 0,1 procents'' cietais disks ir samsung 40 GB disks man liekas ka 2002 gada vispar tas ir daudz 0,1 %


 diski parasti nočakarējas ātrāk, 7 gadi, tas vispār ir rekords!

----------


## janys

> patestē ar HD Tune
> 
> 
>  veicu kludu testu ''damaged blocks - 0,1 procents'' cietais disks ir samsung 40 GB disks man liekas ka 2002 gada vispar tas ir daudz 0,1 %
> 
> 
>  diski parasti nočakarējas ātrāk, 7 gadi, tas vispār ir rekords!


 Vispār dators vairs nedarbojas pamatplatē ir uzpūtūšies elektrolīti vispār cietais disks 2004 gada procesors bija AMD.

----------


## jeecha

Cietnis ar 0.1% bad blokiem principaa ir izmetams.

Jaunaakiem cietnjiem ir nedaudz skarbaak - cietnja automaatiskaa bad bloku realokaacija parasti pasleepj diska "puushanu" liidz briidim kad sektori kas rezerveeti prieksh automaatiskaas realokaacijas ir beigushies un tad vienaa dienaa cietnis kursh liidz tam izskatiijaas pavisam labs paarveershas par luuzni. Taadeelj vislabaak reizi pa reizei "uzmest aci" (lietojot cietnju S.M.A.R.T. diagnostikas un monitoringa fiichu piemeeram) kaa cietnim dziivojas un saakt domaat par cietnja nomainju ja realokaacija saak notikt masveidaa.

Starp citu - visvairaak cietajiem diskiem kaitee divas lietas - paarkarseeshana un regulaara baroshanas iesleegshana/izsleegshana. Pret iesleegshanu/izsleegshanu iisti ciiniities nevar jo tureet parastu darba staciju iesleegtu 24/7 nav jeega, savukaart pret paarkarshanu ciiniities var - kaut vai reizi pa reizei iztiirot putekljus no korpusa kas traucee gaisa pluusmu.

----------


## janys

Vispār dzešana ar cooleriem neder ja kādi 2 gadi netaisa korpusu vaļa tad var savākt kārtīgu puteķlu kārtiņu. Man bija uz procesora radiātora ribām daudz putekļu sakrājies. Vispār labāka dzesēšana būtu ar škidro slāpekli vai ar šķidrumiem vai pamatplati ielikt eļlā. Varbūt labāki ir portatīvie datori? Vai vecie kuriem ir maza procesora jauda un frekvence kā mazāk silst un mazāks  elektroenerģijas patēriņš. Vispār man nepatīk tagadējie krutie datori kuriem barošanas bloks ir 1000 wattu te jau gludeķla jauda.

----------


## janys

Vai var 1500 uF vieta likt 1000 uF tas ir domāts mātes platei tam procesora radiātoram bija otrādāk ielikts ventilātors tāpēc karsa es tā sapratu ka ventilātoram karstais gaiss bija jāizvada prom un tāpēc bija sakrājies uz radiātora ribām daudz putekļu.

----------


## WildGun

?

----------


## janys

> ?


  Tie ir elektrolīta kondensātori kuri ir uzpūtušies.

----------


## WildGun

Ļoti interesantu vietu esi atradis,lai pastāstītu par saviem koņģiem - pie HDD   ::  

Atbilde - jā, var likt. Tīri tas pats jau nebūs, tomēr labāk, nekā nekādi.

----------

